
The Ghost Who Codes – How anonymity is killing your career - outworlder
https://www.troyhunt.com/the-ghost-who-codes-how-anonymity-is/
======
PaulHoule
These is a flip side to this which is if you publish lots of details people
tend to typecast you.

One theory of computing careers is that X% percent of workplaces are good ones
to work for, and the other ones have high turnover. Most of the job listings
are for high turnover jobs at crappy places and no matter what methods you use
to get jobs you are very likely to end up working at places that will burn you
out.

If you get one of those rare good jobs at a non-failing organization you can
cruise along for decades, so if you are one of those lucky folks you don't
need to promote yourself. If you aren't, then self-promotion will mainly speed
up your progression from one crap job to the next unless you can break the
cycle somehow.

